# Green water after algaefix



## sea weed

I had a terrible hair algae infestation and, while my API test kit., seachem excel and comprehensive, were in the mail, I dosed with algaefix.(at recommended doses) . My water instantly clouded up in a milky white color. Hours later I would return to find my water bright green. This has happened consistently over my last three doses with the green water never clearing. Hair algae is almost gone though.Any ideas would be awesome.
30 gallon hex, play sand substrate, 90 Watt 6500k(now at 8 hr's with 1 hr break), a7.6 Ph, ammonia @ .25,[email protected] [email protected] 0. Substrate covered in plants (dwarf sags, Italian vals.etc.)

I plan on one last dose followed by a 80% water change a couple hours after dosing. Then I will start dosing my seachem ferts and discontinue the algaefix. Yay or nay?


----------



## jennyb

How often do you usually do water changes, and how much of it do you change out? Are there any fish in your tank, and how many?


----------



## niko

You have a bacteria problem.

The only way to handle it is patience. Forget the tank for several weeks. Let it be. It will clear itslelf up if you stop tinkering with it. That is all there is to that problem but it is not fun to wait to fix itself.

Using any kind of chemicals to control you aquarium environment is a very bad idea. Most people can't even start to comprehend that simple truth.


----------



## sea weed

Thanks. Tank cleared up after a week of algaefix but now (2 weeks later) algae is back so I'm just going to wait it out this time n see what happens.


----------



## sea weed

Water changes : yes or no?


----------



## herns

sea weed said:


> Thanks. Tank cleared up after a week of algaefix but now (2 weeks later) algae is back so I'm just going to wait it out this time n see what happens.


algaefix only works if the ideal parameters of your tanks are met. If you let this product works on its own without fixing your water parameters then it won't work.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## ridhi142

Water change is must after 1-2 weaks fish tank. It is very helpful for fishes and plants too.


----------

